# Your Birth Order



## Ether's Bane (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm a first-born!


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 28, 2008)

Same here. Hiya!


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 28, 2008)

My father's fourth child, mother's first.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 28, 2008)

Last born~ I'm both of my parents' last child, the "baby" of the family.

Why yes, it's good to be last. It means you get all sorts of "You're the last offspring I have, so I better nurture you as much as possible" prizes! (No, my parents are too old to have any more. Thank God.) Hmm yes. I get off easy, though there is some slight pressure to outperform my sister. (But well... it wouldn't be difficult to outperform her. Lazy, lazy.)  

Although it gets condescending at times, due to them treating me like some seven year old. They really do think that my mind is something that is "easily influenced", like I'm some sponge or something who absorbs everything and has no thoughts of her own. Gets frustrating at times. And also, since my parents are older than when I had my sister, they're too tired most of the time (or working/out of energy because that first offspring took a lot out of us!) to do anything fun with poor lonely Arylett. 

Also, I have an awesome sister. And if it weren't for her, why, I don't think I'd be the same person. I wouldn't be myself, in fact, I'd be someone completely different. She influences me so much. <3 

But the perks outweight it all, I do say. I'm the "sacred final child", muhehehe.


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 28, 2008)

Only child...


----------



## @lex (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm the oldest~


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 28, 2008)

Only child =( ... If you count my step sisters I'm last born.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm the firstborn! So, uh, if my family ever has to like make a sacrifice or something to any of you, here's where you go. Just saying.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 28, 2008)

Mother's second, father's third.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 28, 2008)

Only child.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 28, 2008)

Last born and here.

I hate being youngest, nobody takes you seriously.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 28, 2008)

My dad's first child and my Mum's second, so I count myself as a Middle Child.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 28, 2008)

Oldest. It's awesome being the oldest, I always get blamed for _everything._


----------



## Jolty (Aug 28, 2008)

First born which is kickass because I get blamed for almost nothing :)
Also I'm allowed to do oh so much more

Buuuut if we count all my step siblings too, I am the exact middle, with 3 older and 3 younger


----------



## Flareth (Aug 28, 2008)

Last born :D

I guess I get it easier...


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Only child.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 28, 2008)

If you want to be really technical, I'm an only child.

Father's only, mother's third and last.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 28, 2008)

Ah. I'm a middle child x.x

Living with siblings who are the opposite sex is daunting, to say the lest.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 28, 2008)

First-born here.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 28, 2008)

Dragon_night said:


> Living with siblings who are the opposite sex is daunting, to say the lest.


why o.o


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 28, 2008)

First-born.

PROS;
I'm cooler
... uuuuh

CONS;
I'm supposed to be BETTER THAN STEPHEN at everything
Stephen is smarter than me
I get blamed for absolutely everything that ever happens
I always get lectured for things both of us do
Stephen smells like bum


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Aug 28, 2008)

Father's fourth child, and my mother's second. Either way I'm the youngest of all my siblings.


----------



## Keltena (Aug 28, 2008)

Younger child -- I have a 17-year-old brother. Apparently I get away with everything, according to my brother. Yay.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 28, 2008)

Youngest of two.


----------



## Flora (Aug 28, 2008)

Middle kid.  ^^


----------



## o_O (Aug 28, 2008)

last born.


----------



## S. E. (Aug 28, 2008)

Only Child. And let me just say that it is AWESOME~


----------



## Maron (Aug 28, 2008)

First-born out of two.


----------



## Amaguq (Aug 28, 2008)

1st - Sister (age 25)
2nd - Brother (24)
3rd - Me (16)
4th - Sister (11)


----------



## zuea (Aug 29, 2008)

Middle child


----------



## surskitty (Aug 29, 2008)

i have no siblings


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 29, 2008)

Middle i guess, im second to last out of 5 kids, but im my dads 1st, and my moms 4th.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 29, 2008)

Oldest. And it sucks. I wanna be an only again. ><


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 29, 2008)

It sucks to be the youngest in the family. You try living up to your uber-awesome, super-smart, older siblings!


----------



## Mirry (Aug 29, 2008)

Only child :D


----------



## Linzys (Aug 29, 2008)

Only.


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 29, 2008)

First born.

It's tight. My parents are really lenient because I'm the kid experiencing everything first. All they really ask of me is that I sort of "guide" the others on the right path.

Expectations are kind of high but whatever.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm the oldest, though my 15-year-old sister's arguably more mature than me. X3


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Aug 29, 2008)

Oldest, my little sisters annoy the hell out of me!


----------



## KMew (Aug 29, 2008)

First born.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm the firstborn, but not the oldest, because I have three older adopted siblings.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 30, 2008)

second, in the middle, and the only guy. it sucks...


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 30, 2008)

Youngest of two. I'm so radically different in personality and looks than my brother that we're not compared or anything.


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 31, 2008)

Only child. Not quite sure how I feel about it.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 31, 2008)

Only child here. 8D And proud of it.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Aug 31, 2008)

Middle child(second oldest out of 4).


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm the youngest of two.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 2, 2008)

Firsty Born..y
Witch is only by 8 weeks, does that count?


----------



## Minish (Sep 3, 2008)

I went for middle, two of four.

My dad calls the three of us that are girls 'Dorris Number 1', 'Dorris Number 2' and 'Dorris Number 3'. XDD


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 6, 2008)

First born.


----------



## Pikachu (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm the first born.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 6, 2008)

Middle Born, technically

After my brother died, I took on the oldest child spot (ESPECIALLY after I turned 14, since he died a month before his 14th birthday)

^^ I love having a little sister sometimes. less attention on me ^^ *Hates too much attention*


----------



## ZimD (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm last-born, but I accidentally clicked middle.


----------

